# Gecko ID



## Levis (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey guys, i was wondering if you could help me with this one? I live on the Gold coast near the QLD, NSW border. Looks just like a Northern Dtella. But my field guide says they do not live here, which confused me?? Do they??

Thanks on advance 
-M


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 6, 2010)

That's an Asian House Gecko. The knobbly bits on the tail are a dead give-away. Unfortunately they're introduced.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 6, 2010)

Asian House Gecko. 
Kill it.


----------



## Levis (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for your help guy, 
I dont think i would be able to kill it, as they live out of my reach under the roof.


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, I wouldn't have thought it was an Asian House Gecko, I thought they were mostly of darker brown morph. I will be looking more closely for the spiny tail now though!

Does anyone know if there is another species of gecko that is common in households in North Qld (Tville) that looks similar? I always thought I had two different species lurking around.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 20, 2010)

are we allowed to keep asian house gecko's??


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 20, 2010)

narr mate not allowed as it was said above they are introduced so therefore are a pest pretty sure they are the most invasive reptile in the world ay...


----------



## hornet (Dec 20, 2010)

no need to kill them, as far as i know they do not pose a threat to our native wildlife, they are pretty much restricted to human buildings.


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 20, 2010)

I found one of the guys I was talking about. Not too sure what it is, looks to me like a Dtella - Gehyra australis, but my guide doesn't say they are found in this region (Townsville, NQLD). Any ideas?


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 20, 2010)

They may be a pest but you can keep cats, rats and kangaroos which are all considered pests why wouldn't you be able to keep a house gecko?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 20, 2010)

agreed danny, ive also heard that QLD'ers can keep cane toads, whats up with that

from memory these are actually not a "pest" species, as the pose no threat to anything, just like trout


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 20, 2010)

Dannyboi said:


> They may be a pest but you can keep cats, rats and kangaroos which are all considered pests why wouldn't you be able to keep a house gecko?


lol kangaroo's arent pests dude :lol:


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 23, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> agreed danny, ive also heard that QLD'ers can keep cane toads, whats up with that
> 
> from memory these are actually not a "pest" species, as the pose no threat to anything, just like trout



Don't Trout munch on all the smaller native fish??
We'd be better off without any non-natives, wether there considered invasive or not.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeabou said:


> I found one of the guys I was talking about. Not too sure what it is, looks to me like a Dtella - Gehyra australis, but my guide doesn't say they are found in this region (Townsville, NQLD). Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 177777


 
Could be a AHG. The tail looks like its a regrowth, which don't have the tubercles on them if it is a AHG. The sub-digital lamellae (pads on the underside of the toes) will tell you what genus it is. Have a look in Wilson and Swan, it has diagrams showing the difference.


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 24, 2010)

BrownHash said:


> Could be a AHG. The tail looks like its a regrowth, which don't have the tubercles on them if it is a AHG. The sub-digital lamellae (pads on the underside of the toes) will tell you what genus it is. Have a look in Wilson and Swan, it has diagrams showing the difference.


 
Yeah I Wilson and Swan is what I used in the first place to try to find out. I guess it could be an AHG, the regrowth tail does make it kind of difficult. It just seems like it was a bit larger than all the other AHG's I have seen, I guess I just don't want to believe it  Haha.


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 24, 2010)

if your a framer then kangaroos would be a pest... but i wouldnt call them a pest, good point with the cats etc


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2011)

> I found one of the guys I was talking about. Not too sure what it is, looks to me like a Dtella - Gehyra australis, but my guide doesn't say they are found in this region (Townsville, NQLD). Any ideas?



100% not an Asian House Gecko. Some species of Gehyra.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 11, 2011)

Jeabou said:


> I found one of the guys I was talking about. Not too sure what it is, looks to me like a Dtella - Gehyra australis, but my guide doesn't say they are found in this region (Townsville, NQLD). Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 177777



Yeah I agree, it does look like a Geyhra, most likely G.dubia.
The easiest way to distinguish Dtellas from AHG is the fact AHG have claws on all toes but Dtellas do not have a claw on their inside toe
If you can get a clear picture of the underside showing the subdigital lamellae I can try and ID it correctly for you

Oh and btw, in NSW we can legally keep and breed AHG's under a basic reptile license as long as they are acquired legally


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

^ same as victoria, after you said that i went and checked, AHG's are legal to keep


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> ^ same as victoria, after you said that i went and checked, AHG's are legal to keep


 
no?


----------



## Froggiestyle (May 12, 2011)

BrownHash said:


> That's an Asian House Gecko. The knobbly bits on the tail are a dead give-away. Unfortunately they're introduced.


 
a bit like mina birds and indian birds????


----------



## snakeluvver (May 12, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> They may be a pest but you can keep cats, rats and kangaroos which are all considered pests why wouldn't you be able to keep a house gecko?


 
We can keep kangaroos? :shock: Awesome! I want! I want! :lol:


----------



## dihsmaj (May 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> We can keep kangaroos? :shock: Awesome! I want! I want! :lol:


 
Overrated probs. They need a ton of space and are flighty. They also bite and scratch.


----------



## Froggiestyle (May 13, 2011)

some kangaroo's can jump almost 2 metres high. i seen this happen whe i went shooting with a mate couple years ago with a 22 and we chased this kangaroo over 6 foot and this thing completely jumped over the back of his 4WD, gee is was a scene. but we did end up getting him after all.

Another little story here, i used to go to school in sydney and i always walked past this house and he had pet kangaroo's and they were tame as anything would hurt you altho i didnt try stuffing around with them lol.


----------

